# Dog Food, any suggestions



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

No really

Tried Orijen and she hated it. Natures Variety barely eating it. She likes Natural Balance, but I'm not too keen on it. I've got a coupon for a free bag of Timberwolf, but I'm not crossing my fingers. I have a 7 month old Brussels Griffon

Any ideas.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope n' Pray?

Actually, I'd be less worried about how much the dog likes it, compared to how healthy it is for the dog. Just try to keep it on something that doesn't make the dog shed like no tomorrow, and doesn't make the dog fat, all the while trying to keep the dog healthy over all. Remember, you can always ask your Vet, when you go to get your dog its shots, as to how healthy it seems.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I feed our dog Nutro's Natural Choice. They have quite a few flavors, and a few different "types" of dog food, including one that's grain-free.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

My dog won't eat anything other than Pedigree.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I would go for top quality and not deviate. For my pets, that has always meant Hill's prescription diets (when needed) or Science Diet. A close second: Eukanuba/Iams. Having had to create rations from scratch in both animal nutrition class and veterinary school, I realize these brands do a bang up job, and so stick with what works. Dogs are omnivores by the way. That means they need a balanced diet, not just meat.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

@_Dear Sigmund_ 

this is a good website

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

its a really good website that shows how healthy each type of dog food is. my dog isnt very picky so we usually dont have trouble finding good food for her but i found that website helpful for choosing which one was most healthy


edit:also the link says reviews of kibble but it also does reviews on a bunch of different types of canned food


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Super Awesome said:


> I feed our dog Nutro's Natural Choice. They have quite a few flavors, and a few different "types" of dog food, including one that's grain-free.


This is what we feed our dogs. The grain-free kind. We have one dog with pretty bad allergies, and it seems to help a bit. The other doesn't have allergies and seems to like the food quite a bit too.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I spoke to the breeder yesterday. He said that the griffs are finicky eaters. I purchased some sample bags of dog food and put em down and watched. She loves the "Taste of the Wild, wetlands formula. It contains all sorts of fowls. It must be the red spaniel in her bloodlines. 

She wouldnt get near the lamb, and one of the non grain free made her vomit.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Hill's Science Diet is not that good actually. You could try Wellness brand dog food.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

If your dog has trouble eating a dog food you know will be good for it, throw some unseasoned crushed tomatoes in there, I have yet to see that fail. canned is okay I suppose, but ones you crush yourself are better. Don't use alot, just alittle, and mix it into the food. Crazy thing I observed with a few dogs raiding my grandmother's tomato plants.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

You could try Pedigree. Even the cats had the dog version of it :dry: 
Or if packaged food is not doing you could buy bones and give that with rice?


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

dogfoodchat.com might be helpful.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

I have a close veterinarian friend who swears by Iams. He seems to think it promises extra year's for our pets.


----------

